# Good news on Insurance :D



## EssexStu (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi all, signed up a few months ago with keen interest in getting a skyline, as loved them, well, for as long as i've loved cars..

Looking to get a fresh import R32 GTR in january and so obviously playing the field for insurance, thought id show you all my results so far to get comments / any other companies that may go cheaper!

Quotes on a std R32, approx 91 spec in black running std spec (thou allowed basics like filters, exhaust etc, nothing too bhp increasing)...

24 (25 in june)
6 points 4 years ago with £100 fine (SP30)
Accident (non fault) just under 3 years ago...
4 years no claims

Admiral, to change current car to skyline till september (when policy runs out), £1100..

A-plan, fresh police starting now, just under £1500...


Will prob take up admiral, which yea im paying more in the long run, but hoping to hit the magical 25 and then get a cheaper premium.

Does the magic 25 figure work for skylines ?

And any other companies i should ring ?

Cheers

Stu, Near Southend, Essex


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

I am with admiral and just turned 25. On a R33 GTR. I have no points but i do have my 21 yr old GF on the policy and it was £1200, Not bad at all i think.


----------

